# OT: Mid 80's NICK



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)




----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

YES


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

much like Stimpy when he was happy...

*gaaaa*


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*80's?*

lamenting your youth Hap?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)




----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: 80's?*



> Originally posted by <b>bfan1</b>!
> lamenting your youth Hap?


yes I am.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Hap, you're the man!!!! 


I'm trying to remember the name of a Nickelodeon show and it was a while ago. I'm guessing at least 10 years ago. A guy would come out of a tunnel that looked like a tree of some sort and he'd have a guitar. Then, he would play a couple tunes, walk into the forest area, and there'd be a bird of some sort (parrot?) that was a hand puppet, I believe. Anyway, he'd sing too, sometimes.

Check out all the great theme songs here!

http://www.johnsrealmonline.com/classicnick/multimedia/index.html



WOOOO!!!!!!

Hap, you're my new best friend!!!

:jump: :buddies: :rock: 
:mob:


----------



## Saxon_guy (Jan 20, 2003)

I have one thing to say about the old shows on Nickelodeon. GOOD TIMES!!! :yes: 

:clap: 

:rbanana: :banana: :bbanana: :gbanana: :cbanana:


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!


   

Salute Your Shorts RULED! Anyone remember the episode where they all went to the beach but Budnick and someone else (???) stayed and eventually ate a TON of ice cream??

OOOH, THE MEMORIES!!! 

_Edited:_
The other guy was the the blond-haired guy on the very left of the picture.


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*then too shall I!*


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: then too shall I!*



> Originally posted by <b>bfan1</b>!


Find me that theme song and you'll take Hap's position as my new best friend!

:rbanana: :banana: :bbanana: :cbanana: :gbanana:


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

i used to love "you can't do that on television" although i did have a nightmare about it once- kind of a disturbing show for kids i thought.

-alanis morrisette was on it.


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*Beware of the sleestak!*

You can still be Hap's best friend but we can be fellow members of Land of the Lost fan club!

http://www.landofthelost.com/theme.cfm


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Saxon_guy</b>!
> I have one thing to say about the old shows on Nickelodeon. GOOD TIMES!!! :yes:


did you mean "good times" as in "good times" or good times as in "GOOD TIMES" Dynomite!!!?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

J.J: Mama can make a chicken last for three days! 
Florida: Now that's kinda' stretching things. 

J J: Yeah! Day one, you swish it around in some boilin' hot water and we got chicken soup! Day two is the teaser, you take the wings, the thigh, and the neck, and you get somethin' that's so yummy, it tickles your tummy! Day three, you got the legs, the thigh, and the breasts. You got somethin' so light, we call it Chicken Dy-no-mite!


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*Hap-L4L*

http://www.culttelly.co.uk/index.htm


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*maybe we should rename this thread Memory Lane?*








Boy do I feel old!


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

*Audio Links!* 


*Wild And Crazy Kids* 
*Clarissa Explains It All* 
*The Adventures of Pete and Pete* 
*David The Gnome!!!* 
*Hey DUDE!* 
*Mister Wizard's World* 
*Double Dare* 
*Lassie!*


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: Hap-L4L*



> Originally posted by <b>bfan1</b>!
> http://www.culttelly.co.uk/index.htm


Yeah!!!

:bbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :gbanana:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: maybe we should rename this thread Memory Lane?*



> Originally posted by <b>bfan1</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no!

BAD!

EVIL!

GO AWAY..I hated that show.
that and connan the barbarian cartoon, with that weird apocalypse thing..with VW Bugs in the opening..


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life</b>!
> I'm trying to remember the name of a Nickelodeon show and it was a while ago. I'm guessing at least 10 years ago. A guy would come out of a tunnel that looked like a tree of some sort and he'd have a guitar. Then, he would play a couple tunes, walk into the forest area, and there'd be a bird of some sort (parrot?) that was a hand puppet, I believe. Anyway, he'd sing too, sometimes.


I have the answer! The show was called *Fred Penner's Place*:

http://www.fredpenner.com/start.cfm

Thank you *Hedo - - He Do!!!* for your *help*!!! You're the man!

:jump:


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

Land Of The Lost - the  show on television.

I'm not talking about the remake, but to the early 70's original. The Marshall family and lots of dinosaurs. Absolutely classic!

Did you know that Bill Laimbeer and David Greenwood were Sleestaks? Seriously, they worked as Sleestaks during Summer Break. (I got confirmation straight from Greenwood himself) 

However, I did catch an episode of the remake about 10 years ago. I couldn't stand how hokey and unwatchable it was - but I kept watching BECAUSE the "jungle girl" looked just like someone that I went to high school with (LOHS) and did a number of drama presentations with.

My thought was, "It couldn't be her....could it?" Then the final credits came up - AND IT WAS HER! I was laughing so hard, I had to take a couple of laps around the living room. :laugh:


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Where can I get the theme song from *Sharon, Lois, and Bramm*?

_Skinnamarinky dinky dink, skinnamarinky doo.
I love you…
Skinnamarinky dinky dink, skinnamarinky doo.
I love you…
I love you in the morning and in the afternoon.
I love you in the evening and underneath the moon.
Skinnamarinky dinky dink, skinnamarinky doo.
I love you (I love your singing!)
I love you (We'll see you next time!)
I… love…. you (boo. Boo-boo-bi-doo) Woo!_



Ah, the MEMORIES man, the MEMORIES! :dpepper:


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Pete and Pete!

http://www.cs.indiana.edu/entertainment/pete-and-pete/characters.html


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

As a kid, I was entranced by Land of the Lost on Saturday mornings...until they introduced these bizarre man-sized, two-legged dinosaur people who spoke English.

Even as a kid, that destroyed the virsimalitude far too much for me. Please. Dinosaur people? Who spoke English? Maybe if they spoke German...

I never watched the show again.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

And of course, who can forget *Hey Dude*?

http://www.swlink.net/~danichi/heydude/

Very cool website.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!


HAP...ITS CAMP ANWANUANA(SP?)! MAS. I used to love that show.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life</b>!
> And of course, who can forget *Hey Dude*?
> 
> http://www.swlink.net/~danichi/heydude/
> ...


Hey Dude was another great show,man whatever happened to Nickolodean, all they play now is CRAP!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Does anyone remember Wild And Crazy Kids?!?!:grinning:


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> 
> 
> Hey Dude was another great show,man whatever happened to Nickolodean, all they play now is CRAP!


You're not the ONLY person that thinks that, believe me! I'd LOVE to see a week-long marathon of only shows from the late 80's an early 90's. I'd PAY them $20 for them to do it, and I'm a cheap person! It's hard for me to spend $2 without feeling some guilt! :laugh:


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> Does anyone remember Wild And Crazy Kids?!?!:grinning:


Check out the post I made here:




> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life</b>!
> *Audio Links!*
> 
> 
> ...


Click on the Wild And Crazy Kids link.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

So what shows would you like to see them play, my personal repitour of shows would include..

Muppet Babies
Wild and Crazy Kids
Camp Anawanuna
Hey Dude
Double Dare
Clarissa Explains It All
Gummy Bears
Lassie

Man Nickalodean used to be MY station, it was glued to that station for hours on end as a elementary kid.
:dogpile:


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> So what shows would you like to see them play, my personal repitour of shows would include..
> 
> Muppet Babies
> ...


The show was called Salute Your Shorts.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Awesome,thanks for the audio links, nice job :greatjob:!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life</b>!
> 
> 
> The show was called Salute Your Shorts.


You know what,yo uare right, but it was the camp that they were at though, it is just like calling Home Improvement, Tool Time. :whoknows:


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> So what shows would you like to see them play


The Adventures of Pete and Pete
Clarissa Explains It All
David The Gnome
Double Dare
What Would You Do?
Heathcliff
Hey Dude (Best Show of ALL TIME) :yes: 
Inspector Gadget
Lassie
Mister Wizard's World
Wild and Crazy Kids
Nick Arcade
Legends of the Hidden Temple (Second Best Show of ALL TIME)  
Sharon, Lois, and Bramm
Fred Penner's Place


The list can go on and on and on...


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> 
> 
> You know what,yo uare right, but it was the camp that they were at though, it is just like calling Home Improvement, Tool Time. :whoknows:


:laugh: You're right!

Speaking of decent shows that weren't on Nickelodeon, does anyone like:


Family Matters
Step By Step
Saved By The Bell
Full House

Wait a sec, Full House? :laugh: I feel like a fool just for mentioning it! But I'll admit, I was addicted to it. And later in that show, Jodie Sweetin started to get pretty attractive! Yikes! That's when I knew I was growing up!

:kiss:


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

HEATHCLIFF! :woot:
Inspector Gadget :djparty:
I forgot about those two, espescially Inspector Gadget as the one I would watch EVERY single time it was on, Penny, Brain, and the bad guy(forgot his name),even tough the episodes were almost the same thing they still grasped my attention.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I was addicted to all four of those shows. In order...
1)Full House..FV kid show of all time
2)Saved By The Bell(man did they have some hot chicks on that show
3)Family Matters...URKEL!
4)Step By Step
I wish I knew when they played re-reuns of FH and SBTB.

No same L4L I think every elementary kid was addicted to Full House and still would regulary watch it, if it were still on or re runs still on.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> 
> 2)Saved By The Bell(man did they have some hot chicks on that show


After they started showing re-run after re-run, it became a bit old. 

Mr. Belding was a pimp! 



> 3)Family Matters...URKEL!











:yes:




> No same L4L I think every elementary kid was addicted to Full House and still would regulary watch it, if it were still on or re runs still on.


When I was older though, it seemed like after every show, they would always have a moral to the show. Now, while they have good intentions, it got old pretty fast! Now, I just watch it for a good laugh (Laugh at the show, not WITH the show). Although I will admit, the show did help me become the person I am today!

By any chance, did you ever watch the *Golden Girls*?










I still do every now and again. It's on Lifetime.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Um I wasn't a regular of the Golden Girls and unlike you, I still love each and every Full House/ Saved By The Bell re-run I can get,those were just my shows...MAS Kelly Kapowski and Lisa Turtle and the OLSEN TWINS! :makeout: LOL :woot:


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Holy moly, I forgot:

Doug
Garfield
Eureka's Castle
Guts
The Secret World of Alex Mack

Man, how many good shows am I going to remember??? There's TOO MANY!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I didn't really watch those shows much besides Doug/Garfield, and BTW what is Guts?!!?:whoknows:


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> I didn't really watch those shows much besides Doug/Garfield, and BTW what is Guts?!!?:whoknows:


What is Guts? What is GUTS???  

:nonono:


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

No seriously what is Guts


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

I do not know why... but suddenly the local clothes shop...

"Reruns for kids"... pops into my mind....

:rofl:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life</b>!
> 
> 
> What is Guts? What is GUTS???
> ...


Mike O'Mally, Mo, and the AgroCrag... Great show


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*I must be OLD!*

Alright alright-i don't even know what half of you guys are talking about! All I can see is that you have missed the grand daddy's of them all!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

now that is old school comedy at it's finest.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hedo - - He Do!!!</b>!
> 
> 
> Mike O'Mally, Mo, and the AgroCrag... Great show


Starting to sound familar but just cannot put my finger on it :upset:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I remember Guts now..it was sorta like Double Dare..


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> 
> 
> Starting to sound familar but just cannot put my finger on it :upset:











http://www.nick.com/your_world/gamesandsports/watch/show_info/shows_gguts.jhtml


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> 
> 
> Starting to sound familar but just cannot put my finger on it :upset:


http://www.tvtome.com/tvtome/servlet/ShowMainServlet/showid-10597/


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*help-I'm lost on memory lane!*

I loved these! Wish they were on TVLAND!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I remember GUTS now,.that show was tighter then a a jerry curl! Didn't they have like medlas at the end of each show? 
MAS Guts :rings:


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*the good ol days!*

How many of you remember falling alseep and waking up to this?










I tried to explain to a 10 year old that TV never used to be on 24/7 and that cartoons were savored for Saturday mornings! She doesn't believe me!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> I remember GUTS now,.that show was tighter then a a jerry curl! Didn't they have like medlas at the end of each show?
> MAS Guts :rings:


When they won, they got a piece of the Crag


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*great bus!*

Forgot a biggy!










C'mon get happy! 
I had one of those ponchos!


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*Hitch*










The master of suspense!

It's late and I am missing good late night TV so badly! Actually-I miss good TV period!


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: great bus!*



> Originally posted by <b>bfan1</b>!
> Forgot a biggy!
> 
> 
> ...



booooooo.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Nick Arcade was great...

















...as was Eerie, Indiana; my favorite show growing up.


















It's sad they don't make programming like that anymore.


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!


damn thanks for the memories, salute your shorts
was a good show, camp onawana(sp?) made me want to go to camp. I still remember Ug Lee

I liked the theme song for it, especially the part" when I think abbout you it makes me wanna fart"
Best Shows in order
Salute Your Shorts
Double Dare(I remember making my own obstacle course in my backyard)
Doug(when it left nick it wasnt as good)
Hey Dude
Heathcliff
Muppet Babies
Nick Arcade
The show with the little gnomes(forget the name)
Ren and Stimpy
Land of the Lost
Legends of Hidden temple


Anyone remember welcome Freshman?

I wish the would have a day were they just showed all the old shows. Thanks for the trip down memory lane


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wasnt that the eposide where they pretended to be sick and made some fake throwup and got it all over ugh?


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Im The One</b>!
> 
> 
> Wasnt that the eposide where they pretended to be sick and made some fake throwup and got it all over ugh?


Yes, sir! If I remember correctly, they put tooth paste, chili, and other stuff into a hat, and he put it in his mouth and chucked it all over Ug when the time was right.

Allow me to illustrate:

Michael Stein :hurl: :whofarted Kevin "Ug" Lee


----------



## Wyrmm (Dec 31, 2002)

Boy you guys are young, most of these shows were watched by me in the original run, and I was a soph or junior in HS by the time nicolodeon was on, I remeber the channel as the babysitter.  But as for favorites, how come no one has mentioned H.R. Puff -n- Stuff? That show drove an entire generation to abuse psychedelics.:laugh:


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*why we are the way we are!*



> Originally posted by <b>Wyrmm</b>!
> But as for favorites, how come no one has mentioned H.R. Puff -n- Stuff? That show drove an entire generation to abuse psychedelics.:laugh:












HR was cool but Witchipoo freaked me out!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wyrmm</b>!
> Boy you guys are young, most of these shows were watched by me in the original run, and I was a soph or junior in HS by the time nicolodeon was on, I remeber the channel as the babysitter.  But as for favorites, how come no one has mentioned H.R. Puff -n- Stuff? That show drove an entire generation to abuse psychedelics.:laugh:


because H.R. Puff N Stuff is pure unadulterated EVIL!!!


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*KFO*

If you remember H.R. Puff n stuff...then what about these guys?

Now we are REALLY showing our age!









Kukla Fran and Ollie


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Hap,

I am in dire need of watching some Hey Dude! I found on eBay the entire collection of episodes on VHS:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3328574211&category=41605

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3328652768&category=41613

Maybe you and I can buy these and make copies for the other person? 

We need to talk! What do you say?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life</b>!
> Hap,
> 
> I am in dire need of watching some Hey Dude! I found on eBay the entire collection of episodes on VHS:
> ...


um.....no


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> um.....no


I thought you wanted them back on the air. Are you saying it isn't worth it to pay about $20 for a collection of all the episodes?

Fine by me then... I guess I'll have to find someone else.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

how long did it take you to dig out this thread?


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> how long did it take you to dig out this thread?


About two seconds. It's in my signature.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

BUMP :grinning: 



> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> HEATHCLIFF! :woot:
> Inspector Gadget :djparty:
> I forgot about those two, espescially Inspector Gadget as the one I would watch EVERY single time it was on, Penny, Brain, and the bad guy(forgot his name),even tough the episodes were almost the same thing they still grasped my attention.


I believe his name was Dr. Claw.










BTW - This thread isn't going to be forgotten anytime soon...


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Ah,Dr. Claw that could be it. Nice work.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> Ah,Dr. Claw that could be it. Nice work.











Good little kitty... :devil2:


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*no remakes for me!*

I thought this thread was long gone......

It got me thinking about...








The original!


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)




----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

You can't do that on televison ....classic


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Siouxperior</b>!
> You can't do that on televison ....classic


Barth! :rofl: 

That guy was freaky! He'd always belch and just act all nasty... :sour: 

Thanks for bringing it up, Siouxperiror! :grinning:


----------

